# Fuel System 1 & 2 CL-Fault



## stephen77375 (Feb 13, 2011)

So last weekend car was running like crap, opened the hood to begin to trouble shoot an found that the air intake tube had separated from where it meets the throttle body. I re-attached it an cleared the code from the computer an still car is wanting to run in CL fault mode. I have probably put 30+ miles on the car since the most recent clear, does anyone have any suggestions as to what to do next? When I say it's running like crap I mean it shutters a little at idle slow pulls up the RPM spectrum you get a little bit of hesitation an fluctuation in RPMs but under WOT condition it is fine. I have checked for vacuum leaks an have found none. Only thing out of the normal is I don't have any rear O2 monitors but I haven't had those on the car in over a year now an it's never done this before. Last week I replaced the alternator on the car an the battery was unplugged for a couple hours so I wonder if that coupled with the intake tube coming off caused the ECU to pull the timing in the engine an isn't allowing it to fix itself now.

Any information an suggestions would be great, Thanks in advance!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Aftermarket CAI? Check your MAF wiring connections too.


----------

